# what the hell are you doing out here?



## Charlie Parker

Boys are fooling around, wrestling in the hall, tripping each other and causing a great ruckus, right outside my office. I have to go out and settle them down.

_Qu'est-ce que vous foutez ici_ ? (I don't think "out here" is translatable, unless I say something like _en dehors de mon bureau_)
Or maybe I could tone it down to "What on earth do you think you're doing out here?" _Bon sang qu'est-ce que vous faites ici. _J'apprécierais une variété d'expression des deux côtes de l'atlantique. Merci d'avance.


----------



## oruen

"Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bordel ?"
"C'est pas bientôt fini, ce bordel ?" slight change in the meaning though.


----------



## tilt

Between _foutez _and _faites_, there's _fichez _which means the same, but is less vulgar than the former and more colloquial than the latter.

That said, I don't see better expressions to translate your English ones, if you want to insist on the fact they should be somewhere else.
To complain about the noise they make, you may say _(Non mais) c'est (pas bientôt) fini, ce chantier/chahut/bazar/souk/bordel ?_ (_bordel _beeing quite vulgar).


----------



## xtrasystole

_'Qu'est-ce que vous fichez ici ?!!'_ ("fichez" sounds less vulgar than "foutez")
_
'[Mais] qu'est-ce que c'est que cette pagaille ?!!'

'Voulez-vous me ficher le camp d'ici !!!'_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde, peut-être qu'il est plus prudent de dire "Qu'est-ce vous fichez ici." Apès tout, je suis enseignant. Je veux garder mon emploi.


----------



## Broff

Could we use: _Non mais, qu'est-ce que vous faites ici?  _to ask the question and show dispproval?


----------



## tilt

Broff said:


> Could we use: _Non mais, qu'est-ce que vous faites ici?  _to ask the question and show dispproval?


Yes, indeed.


----------



## xtrasystole

Broff said:


> Could we use: _Non mais, qu'est-ce que vous faites ici?  _to ask the question and show dispproval?


Yes, of course.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,


Charlie Parker said:


> [...]_ Bon sang qu'est-ce que vous faites ici ? _J'apprécierais une variété d'expressions des deux côtés de l'atlantique. Merci d'avance.


Ta phrase est excellente.
Si tu veux insister sur le fait qu'ils se comportent mal dans ce lieu précisément, tu peux dire quelque chose comme : « Vous en faites un raffut (*) ! Mais où vous croyez-vous ? (à la foire ?) » 

(*) TLFi : « Grand bruit fait par des personnes qui parlent fort, s'amusent, crient ou se disputent. »


----------



## Nicomon

Dans le même ordre d'idées, mais à la québécoise... et en rimettes 

_Vous en faites, tout un tapage... arrêtez tout de suite votre tiraillage!_
_Pas de chicane dans les corridors... si vous voulez vous tirailler, allez dehors!_



> [Québec]Fait de se quereller, de se battre bruyamment, par jeu. Les enfants, arrêtez tout de suite votre tiraillage! C’est bientôt fini ce tiraillage!


 
Ou des mots comme _vacarme, _ou_ chahut_ (que je dis rarement) me viennent plus naturellement que raffut (que je ne dis pas)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you karine and Nicomon. Can you explain the function of en in vous en faites tout un tapage?


----------



## Albert 50

Can I attempt to explain the function of "en" in the phrase "vous en faites du tapage"?

It strikes me that "en"  as used in this kind of phrase is an "intensifier"  used in familiar language to bring  extra attention to the issue discussed:

Examples:
"Vous voulez de la soupe?" =  Do you want some soup?
"Vous en voulez"" =  Do you want some?  ("en" replaces "de la soupe")
"Vous en voulez de la soupe"?  =   Do you want some soup?"  but stressing the fact that this is hey... soup!  "En" seems to  add emphasis.

Likewise if you say to a group of children"

"Les enfants,  vous faites du bruit/tapage" =  Children, you're making noise/a racket.
"Les enfants,  vous en faites du bruit/tapage" =  Children you are really making a lot of noise/lot of racket!  ("en"  intensifies the "bruit/vacarme" since it focuses on it twice).  Sort of like saying "Are you ever making a racket!"

There is probably a more literary explanation but that's what comes to my mind...

Albert


----------



## Charlie Parker

Wow! That's got to be one of the most helpful explanations I've ever seen. I'm pretty big on grammar, but there comes a time when you just have to pay attention to usage. There isn't always a grammatical rule for everything. And it sure helps to have people who are bilingual because they understand the subtle nuances in both languages.


----------



## xtrasystole

Albert 50 said:


> Can I attempt to explain the function of "en" in the phrase "vous en faites du tapage"?
> 
> It strikes me that "en"  as used in this kind of phrase is an "intensifier"  used in familiar language to bring  extra attention to the issue discussed:
> 
> Examples:
> "Vous voulez de la soupe?" =  Do you want some soup?
> "Vous en voulez"" =  Do you want some?  ("en" replaces "de la soupe")
> "Vous en voulez de la soupe"?  =   Do you want some soup?"  but stressing the fact that this is hey... soup!  "En" seems to  add emphasis.
> 
> Likewise if you say to a group of children"
> 
> "Les enfants,  vous faites du bruit/tapage" =  Children, you're making noise/a racket.
> "Les enfants,  vous en faites du bruit/tapage" =  Children you are really making a lot of noise/lot of racket!  ("en"  intensifies the "bruit/vacarme" since it focuses on it twice).  Sort of like saying "Are you ever making a racket!"


 Congratulations Albert on your excellent explanation!


----------



## oruen

As for "Vous en voulez, de la soupe ?" the double focus could also be understood as follows, depending on your tone:
- you're not motivated to cook and eat soup at all, so you ask your audience with a weary voice if they really feel like having soup for dinner. Could also be "Vous en voulez vraiment, de la soupe ?"
- you've just cooked a whole tank of soup and are so proud of it but you suspect your audience is just fed up with soup, so you ask this with injured insistence, partly because you don't feel like having the whole thing yourself. Could also be "Vous en voulez, de la soupe, ou pas ?"


----------



## Nicomon

xtrasystole said:


> Congratulations Albert on your excellent explanation!


 
I couldn't agree more.  I must admit that Charlie's question stumped me, and hard as I tried, I never found a grammar article on this « _en de renforcement_ ».


----------



## tilt

Albert 50 said:


> Can I attempt to explain the function of "en" in the phrase "vous en faites du tapage"?
> 
> It strikes me that "en"  as used in this kind of phrase is an "intensifier"  used in familiar language to bring  extra attention to the issue discussed:
> 
> Examples:
> "Vous voulez de la soupe?" =  Do you want some soup?
> "Vous en voulez"" =  Do you want some?  ("en" replaces "de la soupe")
> "Vous en voulez de la soupe"?  =   Do you want some soup?"  but stressing the fact that this is hey... soup!  "En" seems to  add emphasis.
> 
> Likewise if you say to a group of children"
> 
> "Les enfants,  vous faites du bruit/tapage" =  Children, you're making noise/a racket.
> "Les enfants,  vous en faites du bruit/tapage" =  Children you are really making a lot of noise/lot of racket!  ("en"  intensifies the "bruit/vacarme" since it focuses on it twice).  Sort of like saying "Are you ever making a racket!"
> 
> There is probably a more literary explanation but that's what comes to my mind...
> 
> Albert


Your explanation is great, but I'd say that grammatically speaking, mentioning the object twice is the result of the emphasis rather than its origin.
In _vous en faites, du tapage_, the object (_du tapage_) is set in apposition, which is a common way to add emphasis in a sentence. Because of this, a comma (which doesn't show in your examples but does in Oruen's ones) is mandatory after _faites_, to separate the object from the rest of the sentence. And for the same reason, a pronoun (_en_) is required to replace it in the main clause, hence the double reference.


----------



## xtrasystole

tilt said:


> Your explanation is great, but I'd say that grammatically speaking, mentioning the object twice is the result of the emphasis rather than its origin.
> In _vous en faites, du tapage_, the object (_du tapage_) is set in apposition, which is a common way to add emphasis in a sentence. Because of this, a comma (which doesn't show in your examples but does in Oruen's ones) is mandatory after _faites_, to separate the object from the rest of the sentence. And for the same reason, a pronoun (_en_) is required to replace it in the main clause, hence the double reference.


I see. So, there is a connection between the intended emphasis and kind of a redundancy in words.


----------



## dicomec

Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette foire ici ?  (Je m'en demande...)


----------



## oruen

Nice one dicomec, have a little soup with us!
Or was it an actual suggestion?
Plus, you can't say "je m'en demande...", only "je me demande..."


----------



## Broff

dicomec is right we forgot that one, but aren't we supposed to say:

c'est quoi la foire?  

Very interesting thread!


----------



## dicomec

Merci.


----------



## Nicomon

Broff said:


> dicomec is right we forgot that one, but aren't we supposed to say:
> c'est quoi la foire?


 
I would have said like dicomec,  _Qu'est ce que c'est que cette foire_ OR _C'est quoi cette foire?_

You may be thinking of  _(Non mais) c'est quoi l'affaire?_


----------



## tilt

oruen said:


> Nice one dicomec, have a little soup with us!
> Or was it an actual suggestion?
> Plus, you can't say "je m'en demande...", only "je me demande..."


_Je me *le *demande_, as a whole sentence.


----------



## tilt

Broff said:


> dicomec is right we forgot that one, but aren't we supposed to say:
> 
> c'est quoi la foire?
> 
> Very interesting thread!


Just jave a look here.
I personally wouldn't say _Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette foire_, but it makes sense.


----------



## weird me

what the hell, being so idiomatic, maybe it is good to keep the same meaning.
becoz qu'est ce que c'est que ce bordel etc. has an equivalent more or less in English= what is this f*** mess all about? etc.
I would say: quel boucan d'enfer vous me faites là!
or "vous êtes infernaux, allez oust!" (I am not sure how to spell "oust")


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je voudrais ajouter des détails sur le comportement de mes élèves dans le couloir. Ce sont les adolescents pour la plupart qui font du tapage. 

_Qu'est-ce que vous faites ici? Vous en faites, tout un tapage. Où vous croyez-vous ? Dans une grange ?_ (I think there's Quebécois word for ''barn" but I can't remember it)_ Vous luttez dans le couloir. Vous vous courez après. Vous vous faites trébuchez l'un l'autre. C'est dangereux. Quelq'un va se faire mal._

Mes phrases sont-elles bonnes ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Charlie Parker said:


> _Qu'est-ce que vous faites ici? Vous en faites, tout un tapage. Où vous croyez-vous ? Dans une grange ?_


I wouldn't say _"vous vous croyez dans une grange"_ because in French it doesn't sound like a noisy place! 


Charlie Parker said:


> _Vous luttez dans le couloir . --> Vous vous battez dans le couloir.
> Vous vous courez après. Vous vous faites trébuche*r* l'un l'autre. C'est dangereux. Quelq*u*'un va se faire mal. _


You could say : _Vous vous bousculez les uns les autres/lun l'autre, ça va mal finir. _
Other commonly used expressions : 
-"Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce cirque que vous faites?!" 
-"Moins de bruit, ce n'est pas un cirque ici!!!"


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci beaucoup Missrapunzel. Je vais répéter mes phrases pour que, la prochaine fois que ça arrivera, je puisse sortir précipitamment de mon bureau en criant en français. Ça va régler leur compte.


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> _Dans une grange ?_ (I think there's Quebécois word for ''barn" but I can't remember it)


 
No Québecois word that I can think of... une grange est une grange. C'est la porcherie, qu'on appelle une soue à cochons. 

Mais l'expression plus usuelle est _Vous croyez-vous dans une écurie?_


> se croire dans une écurie : entrer quelque part sans saluer qui que ce soit, de façon impolie; se comporter cavalièrement, grossièrement*.*


 
Je suis un Charlie québécois. Et je suis fâché rouge.  Ça donnerait à peu près ceci :

_Heille! Qu'est-ce qui se passe ici? Ça va faire le tapage! Vous croyez-vous sur un terrain de football? Vous vous battez dans le couloir, vous vous courez après, vous vous enfargez***... ça risque de mal finir. Voulez-vous bien vous calmer! _


> ** *Faire trébucher en accrochant une jambe, un pied. Il a enfargé son adversaire en lui mettant son bâton de hockey dans les jambes


----------



## Charlie Parker

Ça y est. (I hope this is right. I'm trying to say "That's it!) Je vais utiliser votre monologue demain, car il est fort probable que le même tapage se reproduira.


----------



## tilt

Charlie Parker said:


> Ça y est. (I hope this is right. I'm trying to say "That's it!) Je vais utiliser votre monologue demain, car il est fort probable que le même tapage se reproduira.


_Ça y est_ is correct, but doesn't really fit in such a case. You'd better say _Voilà !_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci à tilt et Voilà à Nicomon.


----------

